# Intjs and entps = perfect partners?



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep seeing things suggesting this. 

Go home keirsey typology, you're drunk.

Besides, could an intj actually handle someone realizing they're not always (or even often) right?


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

I think this would depend to a great extend on the ENTJ.

Providing they are both trained and competent in their respective field (and this takes some doing) the critical question is WILL THE ENTJ TOLERATE THE INTJ or will the ENTJ find the INTJ slow or lazy for instance? Also will the INTJ tolerate the pressure of the ENTJ? 

For instance all the ENTJs I know do not recognize health as their primary value. However I do! And everything else is secondary to me. Therefore I look slow as I spend I great deal of time on self care. 

The ability to recognize the truth is more important that the ability to create.

I have the intuition (wink) that a sanguine choleric ENTJ would do well with a phlegmatic choleric or melancholic choleric INTJ since they would technically make more of an even brain. 

Personally I feel that an INTJ T1 as a great founder and creator would do very well with a co-founder ENTJ T8 or T3 as the great leader. Also I feel that an ENTJ T1 as the founder and a great leader would do very well with an INTJ as the great technician or system developer. 

I would also personally pick an ENTP to help with sales and marketing : 
However marketing is not a department as it is so important that everyone is involved in marketing. I don't know enough about INTP preferences right now. Perhaps technical development.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Catandroid said:


> I think this would depend to a great extend on the ENTJ.
> 
> Providing they are both trained and competent in their respective field (and this takes some doing) the critical question is WILL THE ENTJ TOLERATE THE INTJ or will the ENTJ find the INTJ slow or lazy for instance? Also will the INTJ tolerate the pressure of the ENTJ?
> 
> ...


Reread op and thread title then come back.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Oops! Sorry again I didn't look properly! Apologies that I can't delete now.

In my opinion ENTPs can more easily progress to ENTJs and INTPs can more easily progress to INTJ.

One successful example of an INTJ and ENTP partnership would be Apple leadership under Steve Jobs with the ENTP leading marketing and innovations.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Catandroid said:


> Oops! Sorry again I didn't look properly! Apologies that I can't delete now.
> 
> In my opinion ENTPs can more easily progress to ENTJs and INTPs can more easily progress to INTJ.
> 
> One successful example of INTJ and ENTP partnership would Apple leadership under Steve Jobs with the ENTP leading marketing and innovations.


It's ok. It was an interesting read anyway. 

I can see intj + entp being great in buisness for many reasons. I can't see them being a good relationship fit though.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Relationship is a willingness to communicate and to commit. 

Here we shouldn't leave the gender out of the equation since men for instance are supposed, among other things, to be leading, and ENTP females as an E type may demand regular care and attention. ENTP male might do particularly well with an INTJ female. 

ENTP females (3%) and INTJ males (2%) are rare types. Have they been any ENTP celebrity female who had a perfect match with another type? or who had a relationship with an INTJ male? if so how did they do?

Personally I don't know any ENTP female. I know on the other hand that I can make it well with an NF female by being both a challenge and a source of pleasure. The enneagram type may also be important to consider.

Unfortunately Sarah Silverman broke up with her boyfriend in February this year:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Silverman-Michael-Sheen-split-four-years.html


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I keep seeing things suggesting this.
> 
> Go home keirsey typology, you're drunk.
> 
> Besides, could an intj actually handle someone realizing they're not always (or even often) right?


we are always right
we just let others think occasionally they are correct
it's all a part of our master plan


----------



## Crassn (May 20, 2018)

In the limited interactions I've had with ENTPs, I'm gonna lean more towards no than yes, although anything is technically possible.

ENTPs having all that Ne, tend towards seeing possibilities in everything or a lot of things as opposed to being able to rule out and narrow down their choices when it comes to just about anything. Any time I talk with ENTPs about something, I wouldn't say I dislike them at all, it's just that I often get frustrated with where their attention is focused and what seems like an inability to "see something for what it really is" vs. considering all the perspectives and viewpoints out loud before never making a decision or conclusion. 

Personally, this tends to drive me nuts, on top of the fact that as a more traditional kind of guy, a thinking type woman would have to be as compassionate and loving/emotionally available as a feeling type for me to not lose my mind in a relationship with them.

That being said, I do see a lot of virtue in such a relationship because I often have a hard time finding a woman that even tries to comprehend the ideas I believe in from a logical perspective, rather than reacting emotionally, often negatively.

I'm at a loss really, I'm probably trying to have my cake and eat it too, only time will tell if an NT or NF is the right person for me relationship wise.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> we are always right
> we just let others think occasionally they are correct
> it's all a part of our master plan


That my friend is called delusion.


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

Agreed, whoever started the rumour that this was a good pairing was smashed off their face. 

Just as an INTJ above was complaining about our tendency to needlessly consider every single possibility when the answer appears to be obvious, I'm frequently irked by their stubborn refusal to consider that any answer _other _than theirs might be correct. It's not that they don't admit to being wrong - it's that they don't even consider the possibility.

I could tell some cringe-worthy stories about INTJs I've met. Their ignorance probably stood out more just because of how stubborn they were. 

This is all based off personal experience, of course. I've been pretty unlucky in the INTJs I've come across.


----------



## signalfire15 (Feb 5, 2018)

I am an INTJ female and I have known three ENTP men in my life - my father, my former co-worker and the husband of one of my best friends. 

I can't speak on INTJ male / ENTP female, which may be a harder match to stomach. But I believe an INTJ female and ENTP male would be an ideal match for both people in the pairing. Just judging off of how I interact/ed with all three of those men I mentioned, we are different outwardly (I/E, J/P) but the same inwardly (N/N, T/T). This is great because there's enough difference to keep both interested but there's enough similarity to bypass conflict.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Besides, could an intj actually handle someone realizing they're not always (or even often) right?


I can't handle people who can't handle me (the truth).

Hahahahahaha



_Sent sans PC_


----------

